# Special New Additions!



## SamNabz (Oct 25, 2012)

Only got a couple of quick shots as they were literally frozen stiff, so letting them settle in now. Received 4 all up (2 pairs) from Rob Porter.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 25, 2012)

very cute ,they should love their new home.....


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice one Sam... Nice geckos, Nice pics... guess that's nice two instead.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 25, 2012)

Lucky, awesome geckos and pics Sam.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome looking gecko's, what species are they?


----------



## Dash667 (Oct 25, 2012)

Chameleon gecko, Carphodactylus laevis .. possibly the best gecko ever!​


----------



## bluewater (Oct 25, 2012)

Very cool, very exciting for you!
Good luck with them!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Oct 25, 2012)

finally sam you got them well done they look great


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all, they're incredible looking geckos and I'm very excited to finally be keeping them.

Here's a couple of shots of the 2 tanks taken prior to picking them up.


----------



## Trench (Oct 26, 2012)

I would recommend puting some leafy plants in there to add more cover as from what I have heard they are very high strung,

- - - Updated - - -

But other than that very awesome enclosure and very awesome geckos


----------



## mummabear (Oct 26, 2012)

They are not high strung. They do however like to explore, hide and even sleep on occasions under plants in the tank but mainly they are out and about perching or exploring. But these tanks look fine. As long as they have somewhere to hide during the day. I like the ivy type leaves for these guys. Simple tanks can make it much easier for them to find food.


----------



## Trench (Oct 26, 2012)

mummabear said:


> They are not high strung. They do however like to explore, hide and even sleep on occasions under plants in the tank but mainly they are out and about perching or exploring. But these tanks look fine. As long as they have somewhere to hide during the day. I like the ivy type leaves for these guys. Simple tanks can make it much easier for them to find food.



high strung might not be the best way to describe them, but I was told that they were very shy and get stressed easily? but from what you are describing does not sound like they are very shy to me.


----------



## mummabear (Oct 26, 2012)

They are some what shy as they don't really like to be watched or touched by humans, but as a species they are happy in each others company both males and females. Although on numerous occasions they have pounced on food items while i was watching with the light on. 
They are happy to perch in the open and they like to explore. They all sleep together and I would say they have a fairly good appetite. They grow quick if fed well. As Sam said his ate as soon as they arrived. They had been put in a bag sent on a plane and still eat on their first night. Not really a sign that they stress easy.


----------



## Trench (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks for that mummabear,
Now there is just the small problem of being broke except for the money which is being saved for some dragons hahaha


----------



## Chicken (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome little geckos Sam congrats! 
The enclosure looks unreal too, keep us posted when they settle in.
Very Envious


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 26, 2012)

Trench, I won't be adding any leafy plants, but the pieces of bark in both tanks are positioned so that the geckos can hide underneath them. However, I will be throwing in some leaf litter soon.



mummabear said:


> They all sleep together and I would say they have a fairly good appetite. They grow quick if fed well.



Yeah, I noticed that this morning, they were snuggled up nice and close with one another.



mummabear said:


> As Sam said his ate as soon as they arrived. They had been put in a bag sent on a plane and still eat on their first night. Not really a sign that they stress easy.



It surprised me that they ate right away as I had also heard they are relatively shy/nervous. Granted they were scared stiff when I first put them in there, but having just gotten out of their containers after 5+ hours of travel (courier & plane), I don't blame them... However, within 20mins of being in the tank they were out exploring and eating, so can't complain.

All credit goes to Rob Porter (of Livefoods Unlimited) for these magnificent geckos, great bloke and top quality animals.


----------

